# St. Michael's College, Leeds - December 2010



## jjstenso (Dec 17, 2010)

Plans to cross the hills that separate our fair county from those heathens in Lancashire were shelved after warnings of heavy snow, plus time constraints led us to try something on the doorstep. 

This was Kook’s second visit (and my first) After an extensive and convoluted access we found ourselves in this huge former Catholic school/college with the run of the entire complex thanks to many of the gates that previously sectioned off differing parts now being open. 

There was some evidence of squatters plus recent County Court eviction notices taped to lampposts and walls, however, it looked as if they hadn't been around for quite a while judging by sell by dates on food packaging in their "bedroom"...

Here’s some History:



> St Michael's was formed in 1905, after two young Jesuit priests were invited to Leeds by the city's Catholic Bishop William Gordon.
> 
> They divided the city into north and south between them and painstakingly knocked on doors, encouraging Catholic families to send their sons to the new school, originally called Leeds Catholic College.
> 
> ...



Fairly photo heavy due to the sheer size of the campus and the amount of stuff left behind... Hope you like. 

The primary front elevation of the College.






Lights on, no-one home.





































Relief Maps in de cellar






Workshops














Electronic testing labs.
























Art Room











Moar Labs



















Map Room & Staff room kitchen.









Old school projector and weighing scales. 









The rooftop greenhouse, unfortunately locked.



























More pics to follow from KooK, thanks for looking
​


----------



## KooK. (Dec 17, 2010)

Stirling work squire, this was definitley a think outside the box type AP!

Great memories from here as this was my first ever solo explore way back when, kept checking back regularly to try get access but this was the first time an opportunity arose.





































































































*MERRY CHRISTMAS!
*


Thanks for looking again


----------



## mookster (Dec 17, 2010)

that is awesome, looks pretty much undamaged.


----------



## BahrainPete (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed. What a wonderful find.


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 18, 2010)

Great explore - love the electrical testing equipment :-D

mo2w


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2010)

Some cracking images, both of you. So many interesting things and a fabulous building too.
I'd have stayed there for days with all those maps around! 
Really nice explore.


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 18, 2010)

Lovely photographs KooK, I see you captured the sensored version of the "grandfather says" statement 



Foxylady said:


> I'd have stayed there for days with all those maps around!
> Really nice explore.



Thanks all for the comments!

There was a massive plan chest full of all sorts of other maps of the UK, also there were at least 20 or 30 of those framed relief maps in the basement... typically though as we only thought this was to be a recce, neither of us equipped a tripod - durrrr.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow betamax video player. What a relic !!

Some nice shots there. Great control of dof.


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks an interesting place.good work gents.


----------



## burb147 (Dec 19, 2010)

just checking in to say hi and nice meeting you today jjs and thanks fpr showing us around. was a really nice place and i hope to get back up there and have a proper look around and rummage through all the stuff


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 19, 2010)

Likewise! Really good day today thanks


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 19, 2010)

Was great to meet you guys today, glad your visit turned out worthwhile! Did you get any pics at High Royds?


----------



## highcannons (Dec 19, 2010)

*Brilliant*

Nice one, it never ceases to amaze me how much stuff is left behind!
Ace pictures.


----------



## burb147 (Dec 20, 2010)

got a few pics but was just hoping for more seen some good reports there recently and we either missed all the good stuff or couldnt find entry into the better buildings. was dissapointing. but at least we have been and crossed it off the list.


----------



## homosapien1918 (Dec 21, 2010)

love the stairwell in the third shot.


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one guys, some parts of this look still in use!


----------



## pricejs (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome. Loved the Wanklyns Soap Solution. fnar fnar!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome pics fella's! Lovin the Soap Solution lol


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, this was a lovely mooch I must say.


----------



## KooK. (Dec 23, 2010)

Herp to the derp everyone. Was a great explore  could spend days sifting through all the stuff left here.


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice work boys. 
Such a splendid mooch!:wcool:


----------

